# Potential Seam sealer damaged?



## Immortal Tekniq (Mar 11, 2009)

Test1


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Unless the damage is obvious then I'd say you are fine.

I've cleaned old seam sealer up previously and touched bits up which were flaking and I've not had any issues.

I'm no expert though only a keen amateur so someone might be along to say differently :thumb:


----------



## Immortal Tekniq (Mar 11, 2009)

Test1


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Nah, that'll be fine. 

I'd be tempted to chuck some colour over it for cosmetic reasons. 

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Immortal Tekniq (Mar 11, 2009)

Test1


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

I'd panel wipe it but if you're going to sand anything and are fussed about the finish it'd be worth tack-ragging it.


----------



## Immortal Tekniq (Mar 11, 2009)

Test1


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

Immortal Tekniq said:


> tack ragging!?? Please could you explain what this is?


Part of my Aeronautical Engineering apprenticeship was spent in the paint shops painting RJ's/146's etc.

Tack rags (also tack cloths) are basically a rag with have a sticky texture. You wipe them over a panel to pick up dirt and crap.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I always use a tack cloth before painting I get them from my local factors but here's a Halfords link for you to see what they are...

http://www.halfords.com/motoring/pa...rs-preparation/u-pol-maximum-tack-cloths-x-10


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Again not an expert response....

Etch primer should only be needed on bare metal. 

I'd be tempted if there's no bare metal to do a wipe down then tack cloth to take away any last bits of dust, high build primer for a few coats then a light key, wipe down and tack cloth then top coat.


----------



## Immortal Tekniq (Mar 11, 2009)

Test1


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I personally would just give it a light rub down with a grey scotch pad, clean, standard grey primer, colour and then clearcoat. 

No need to go ott in my opinion. 

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Immortal Tekniq (Mar 11, 2009)

Test1


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Immortal Tekniq said:


> That sounds like a plan Macca.
> There is only some bare metal as you can see in the pictures...
> 
> This will be my first time doing anything like this. As you can imagine its a bit daunting.
> ...


Just spray the parts that are bare metal in etch primer then no need to do the full area. You should then be able to do a light scuff before you apply the filler primer :thumb:


----------



## Immortal Tekniq (Mar 11, 2009)

Test1


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Immortal Tekniq said:


> One last question guys...The original primer from what i can see was a beige colour...Should i stick to beige or go for grey primer? The topcoat will be dark grey...


I use whatever colour of primer is recommended for the top coat as it may have an effect on the colour. If it's grey that's advised then you should be able to use it over the beige without any issues then topcoat over that :thumb:


----------



## Immortal Tekniq (Mar 11, 2009)

Test1


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

You may have overloaded on the primer causing it to be still wet underneath, you are most likely using aerosol so I’d suggest doing it in 2-4 coats drying between


----------



## Immortal Tekniq (Mar 11, 2009)

Test1


----------

